# Nintendo 3DS Friend Card Template



## Dead End (Mar 31, 2011)

I Made this Card Last Night And figured I should Post this...

Its Based off the 3DS's Friends List Menu...

Completely Scratch except for the Mii...
The Airplane for Pilotwings took a While but I got it to work...

*Here's the Link:*
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/20069884/3DSFriendCardpsd50.psd

I'd love to see people Use this.. Even add their own style to it.. 
Like different color background instead of the Default Peach Color...



(f this is in the wrong spot lemme know...)


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow, that's pretty cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wish I had a 3DS so that I can add you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And BTW, I don't think you're on the wrong spot.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice work on the card. Looks good.


----------



## Nollog (Mar 31, 2011)

Much obliged.
Can you upload the fonts you used too, I don't have some of them.
Or point me to where you got them.


----------



## Gullwing (Mar 31, 2011)

It's awesome! I'll go and search for some games/ software images from the 3DS menu to add to my card


----------



## gerben838665 (Mar 31, 2011)

it's nice i am going to make one for my self but first need to download photoshop


----------



## Dead End (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh yea I forgot about Fonts..
Their Actually my Favorite Fonts...

Here's the two..
Futura Md BT
Futura Bk BT


----------



## Raynar (Mar 31, 2011)

Very Interesting thanks for this Ill mess around with creating it for me XD


----------



## ShadowLink92 (Apr 1, 2011)

I need help with this


----------



## Dead End (Apr 1, 2011)

With What??


----------



## ShadowLink92 (Apr 1, 2011)

The whole thing...I got the font installed but I don't know what to use for the Mii and Favorite Title


----------



## Dead End (Apr 1, 2011)

Well your Mii is your Mii from your 3DS.. Just export them to the SD Card...

And the Favorite Title is your favorite game.. You may have to find a Picture Offline or try your best to make it yourself like I did..


----------



## ShadowLink92 (Apr 1, 2011)

I was able to get my Mii in, but its not transparent at the bottom like yours


----------



## MahouMaster (Apr 1, 2011)

Well I just attempted this and found it to be much much too difficult - though that may be because it's almost 2 am.
Is it possible for you to show us a guide?


----------



## ByteMunch (Apr 1, 2011)

How difficult would an automatic one be? Take a pic of a mii, a FC, the name and favorite game, and magic them into a single image?

EDIT: Goddamn Typos.


----------



## gerben838665 (Apr 1, 2011)

just made mine
(mine is dutch) klik on pic to see english friend card


----------



## Slipurson (Apr 1, 2011)

Testing with the friendcard, and hopefully it looks ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks alot for making this, will experiment with the background later on


----------



## ShadowLink92 (Apr 1, 2011)

Can someone please look at mine and help me?


----------



## Dead End (Apr 1, 2011)

You have to Put the Mii Behind that Layer.. Basicly Right on top of the card layer


----------



## ShadowLink92 (Apr 1, 2011)

Dead End said:
			
		

> You have to Put the Mii Behind that Layer.. Basicly Right on top of the card layer



Huh? What program would you use for this?


----------



## spinal_cord (Apr 1, 2011)

Gimp can manage layers properly.


----------



## Dead End (Apr 1, 2011)

MahouMaster said:
			
		

> Well I just attempted this and found it to be much much too difficult - though that may be because it's almost 2 am.
> Is it possible for you to show us a guide?
> 
> Is A Guide Really Necessary/ Just Edit the Text and Place your Mii..
> ...


I have No Clue how to use Gimp and i've tried many times...


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 1, 2011)

It would be a wonder if all people that have this as signature bought Photoshop


----------



## ShadowLink92 (Apr 1, 2011)

I just installed GIMP and opened the 3DS Friend Card example, now how do I put my Mii in?


----------



## Dead End (Apr 2, 2011)

Try opening  up the Template and then open up the Mii File from your 3DS

Make the background Transparent.. Select the Mii and Copy/Cut It onto the Card Template...and place the Mii Right above the Card layer...


----------



## ShadowLink92 (Apr 2, 2011)

Dead End said:
			
		

> Try opening  up the Template and then open up the Mii File from your 3DS
> 
> Make the background Transparent.. Select the Mii and Copy/Cut It onto the Card Template...and place the Mii Right above the Card layer...


Could you try doing it for me? I still don't understand this. Here's my Mii Picture Mii Pic


----------



## AndroidDem0man (Apr 3, 2011)

thx for this, even though i did mess up a bit, whatever i guess, its still made. i gonna put it into my sig now


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 3, 2011)

SimpyDsi said:
			
		

> How difficult would an automatic one be? Take a pic of a mii, a FC, the name and favorite game, and magic them into a single image?
> 
> EDIT: Goddamn Typos.



You'd have to know how to code PHP.


----------



## Glisern (Apr 3, 2011)

made mine just now. the game icon is not the same one as on the 3DS, but the closest I could find.


----------



## Dead End (Apr 4, 2011)

ShadowLink92 said:
			
		

> Dead End said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Looks Pretty good... and the Icon doesn't look bad either


----------



## ShadowLink92 (Apr 4, 2011)

Dead End said:
			
		

> ShadowLink92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot! It looks perfect!


----------



## Paarish (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you for the template Dead End!
It looks really good.


----------



## takanaritogu (Dec 25, 2011)

David
4854-6712-4928

Glisern, Josel, Gerben, Avery added!


----------



## byronjj (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks Dead End I finally made mine from your file   all I need now is to make some post so I can set it in my signature and I have uploaded it to my signature, thanks


----------



## princecharmander (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks, mine came out great!


----------



## The Milkman (Jun 26, 2012)

Didnt Elishler (I spelled his name wrong but you get it) make a program that just generates these with having to use photoshop?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 26, 2012)

For the person that wanted to do it auto you could write a photoshop script in VBScript, AppleScript and JavaScript


----------

